
On undoing, fixing, or removing commits in git - gkop
https://sethrobertson.github.io/GitFixUm/fixup.html
======
joshschreuder
On a similar note is this flowchart which walks you through recovering from
various Git mistakes: [http://justinhileman.info/article/git-
pretty/](http://justinhileman.info/article/git-pretty/)

------
Mithaldu
I came expecting another proclamation of global perishing of kittens, caused
by relentless use of git rebase. Instead i came to find an excellent guide i
can link to all my coworkers. This is a really pleasant surprise.

------
RobertKerans
Thank you for this, it's excellent. Even after several years of using git, I
still have to look up several of these things every single time I need to fix
anything, I don't know why the commands don't stick in my head (just the
generally non-intuitive syntax maybe?), this is exceptionally useful.

~~~
vladtaltos
this is the biggest weak point of using git in my opinion. if you are not in
the habit of using these undo/remove/fix operations in a regular basis, these
commands slip away from you...

however, you can also look into this as a safety feature :) removing stuff is
dangerous work in version control and thus, maybe, it's good that every time
you have to do a dangerous thing, you need to refresh your memory by checking
things. doctors and pilots started using check-lists that they go through
before operations so that they don't do any mistakes and it seems to be
decreasing the number of 'unforced-errors' so to speak... maybe this non-
intuitive syntax also helps git in preventing committing simple errors...

~~~
ntnn
If git's biggest weak point is not having to fix (most likely human) errors
then we're pretty good off I'd say.

------
_ikke_
We use this guide often in the #git irc channel where Seth Robertson used to
frequent.

It's a nice guide because sometimes people don't even know what they really
want because terms like revert are overloaded.

------
sidm83
I discovered this link a few weeks ago while writing an internal 'howto' wiki
to help our developers move to git from svn and linked to it right away.
Really well written and constructed article.

